# 160 jerky recipes



## teacup13 (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.justjerkyrecipes.com/inxjer.html

found this the other day and thought all the jerky makers could use it


----------



## desertlites (Apr 19, 2009)

thank u so much-can't have to many jerky recipies.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is another link to a lot of jerky and sausage recipes

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/183/sausage-sticky


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 1, 2012)

Great resource....Thanks SB


----------

